# Best 5.1 speakers?!



## ChrisUlrich (Nov 13, 2006)

I have the X-Fi Fatality Sound Card... thing hauls!  I think a nasty set of 5.1 speakers to compliment them... I have Altec Lansings 5100s... 2 years old!  Sound great but I want something better now.  Any suggestions?  $300 price limit I think should do the trick no?


----------



## Geoff (Nov 13, 2006)

There havent been any major innovations in PC speakers for probably the past 5 years.  The Logitech z-5500's have been one of the top-of-the-line speakers for probably 3 years now.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 13, 2006)

Some will point at Altec Lansing and others while Logitech makes a good product. But you won't need to spend over $300 to get a set that will make the walls shake. Check out the links here for the Logitech models newegg has in stock. Ironically the top two sets with just about everything are seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...18&Submit=ENE&Manufactory=1080&SubCategory=60

 Anyone for 280w rms? THX Z-5300e for $114.99 at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121121


----------



## Geoff (Nov 13, 2006)

PC eye said:


> Anyone for 280w rms? THX Z-5300e for $114.99 at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121121



Those are what I have (well the originals, not the "e" version).  I've had them for around 2-3 years and they sound terrific, the sub is especially deep and loud for a PC sound system.


----------



## jjsevdt (Nov 13, 2006)

What about the Klipsch promedia ultra 5.1?  These sound supurb.  No boomy bass and awsome clearity.

http://www.klipsch.com/products/details/promedia-ultra-5-1.aspx


----------



## PC eye (Nov 13, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];488462 said:
			
		

> Those are what I have (well the originals, not the "e" version). I've had them for around 2-3 years and they sound terrific, the sub is especially deep and loud for a PC sound system.


 
 I've been running the Z-640s with the on/off for center mix and balance control for center along with the front to rear. And that is 1/2 the rms seen on those. They also push the bass quite a bit.



jjsevdt said:


> What about the Klipsch promedia ultra 5.1? These sound supurb. No boomy bass and awsome clearity.
> 
> http://www.klipsch.com/products/details/promedia-ultra-5-1.aspx


 
 Looks like a nice set if you have the room for the speakers.   I'm not familiar with the brand there however. Often I'm far more fussy about the head phones since late night is the usual.


----------



## fade2green514 (Nov 13, 2006)

i like these for the price.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121126
and not just because i like how they look... i own them.
for $50 or so they're the best speakers you can get in my opinion... put a pair of those of the 2.1 version of them on each of the computers ive built and nobody's had any of them blow (haha) and none of them said they didnt like them. with the right sound card you can adjust the frontal and back volume so that it sounds like the back speakers are just as close as the front speakers.

the other speakers are good, but very expensive.


----------



## jiSh (Nov 14, 2006)

I have the Z-5500E's and they are terrific.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 14, 2006)

jiSh said:


> I have the Z-5500E's and they are terrific.


 
 Well you have the 505watts to play around with. That must make the neighbors cranky.    shake the walls  boom! boom! shake the walls...


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Nov 14, 2006)

So there's a good chance that the Lansing 5100s are still top notch?


----------



## Geoff (Nov 14, 2006)

ChrisUlrich said:


> So there's a good chance that the Lansing 5100s are still top notch?



If they were top notch when you bought them a few years ago, then chances are they are now.


----------



## fade2green514 (Nov 14, 2006)

yea sound waves dont change a whole lot over time.
that is unless they discovered a material that could make sound crisper than they already can make it, and they manufacture it for even more money making the measurements even more precise...
generally the more money they are the better the sound... unless theyre money hungry and they just charge a lot. just get a good pair of reputable speakers from a reputable company.


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Nov 15, 2006)

fade2green514 said:


> yea sound waves dont change a whole lot over time.
> that is unless they discovered a material that could make sound crisper than they already can make it, and they manufacture it for even more money making the measurements even more precise...
> generally the more money they are the better the sound... unless theyre money hungry and they just charge a lot. just get a good pair of reputable speakers from a reputable company.



I paid $180 for them about 3 years ago... they still sound great!  But my brother has a crappy set right now to hold him over because I want new ones.  I know they're better ones out there somewhere because they weren't the absolute best on the market even then.  Just want a REAL badass and CRISP 5.1 set of speakers thar are just compatible with every feature the X-Fi Fatality offers.  I just love awesome sound...


----------



## Geoff (Nov 15, 2006)

fade2green514 said:


> yea sound waves dont change a whole lot over time.
> that is unless they discovered a material that could make sound crisper than they already can make it, and they manufacture it for even more money making the measurements even more precise...
> generally the more money they are the better the sound... unless theyre money hungry and they just charge a lot. just get a good pair of reputable speakers from a reputable company.



It's not changing the sound waves, it producing more power, higher quality speakers.


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Nov 15, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];489995 said:
			
		

> It's not changing the sound waves, it producing more power, higher quality speakers.



What ya think Omega... about a set of speakers that will compliment my sound card awesome.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 15, 2006)

ChrisUlrich said:


> What ya think Omega... about a set of speakers that will compliment my sound card awesome.



I'd say the z-5500's would be a great choice


----------



## Jet (Nov 15, 2006)

fade2green514 said:


> i like these for the price.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121126
> and not just because i like how they look... i own them.
> for $50 or so they're the best speakers you can get in my opinion... put a pair of those of the 2.1 version of them on each of the computers ive built and nobody's had any of them blow (haha) and none of them said they didnt like them. with the right sound card you can adjust the frontal and back volume so that it sounds like the back speakers are just as close as the front speakers.
> ...



Exactly. I love my set of X-530s, and along w/ my Audigy 2 ZS Platinum, I can use the speaker optimizer thingy and then I can't distinguish which side they are coming from 

As for you, Chris, I would suggest the 5300s, though they might not be much better than your current ones.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 15, 2006)

ChrisUlrich said:


> Just want a REAL badass and CRISP 5.1 set of speakers thar are just compatible with every feature the X-Fi Fatality offers. I just love awesome sound...


 
 Tell me you wouldn't want 505 watts to bring down the house with?   Those 5500Es looked like they could get everyone hop.. hop.. hopping(mad    ) around. "turn it down now or we'll..."   ! "who set off the car alarm again?"   who knows?


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Nov 15, 2006)

PC eye said:


> Tell me you wouldn't want 505 watts to bring down the house with?   Those 5500Es looked like they could get everyone hop.. hop.. hopping(mad    ) around. "turn it down now or we'll..."   ! "who set off the car alarm again?"   who knows?



Who makes the 5500Es?

Volume is very important... but it can't sound like ass ya know.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 15, 2006)

ChrisUlrich said:


> Who makes the 5500Es?
> 
> Volume is very important... but it can't sound like ass ya know.



The Logitech z-5500e.  There great sounding, and can go very loud.


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Nov 15, 2006)

What kind of wires would you suggest for lengthing them?  

I have wires for my current 5.1 but they aren't the best quality... haha

I am gonna mount them in the corners of a 12x12 room about 7' from the floor.  The wires will be run along the walls for an attempt at hiding the wires.

So We're talking a ton of wire here... I will spend some money so no quality is lost.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 16, 2006)

There are extension cords for 1/8" mini-plugs. But don't forget the weight and confusion if you forget to mark which one goes... where???


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Nov 16, 2006)

PC eye said:


> There are extension cords for 1/8" mini-plugs. But don't forget the weight and confusion if you forget to mark which one goes... where???



That's why you do one at a time... haha


----------



## kitmk (Nov 16, 2006)

what is there in terms of external sound cards (as in i have a laptop with ac97 and want something better) sorry to be a little off topic, its just im still confuzzzled as far as sound cards and stuff go


----------



## PC eye (Nov 17, 2006)

Looking for usb sound? Here's a usb portable that goes anywhere. http://www.byterunner.com/byterunne...ser-id=/password=/exchange=/exact_match=exact

 Creative, Siig, and others can be seen at http://www.calibex.com/usb-external-sound-card/zzcalibex2zB1z0--search-html and http://www.nextag.com/usb-sound-card/search-html


----------

